# Cat treats safe to feed?



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought some Blue Wilderness cat treats, Chicken and Turkey recipe. I don't recall ever reading about feeding cat treats to hedgehogs, so I wanted to know if these would be safe.
The ingredients are Deboned Chicken, Deboned Turkey, Potatoes, Vegetable Glycerin Gelatin, Natural Flavor, Salt, preserved with Phosphoric, Sorbic and Citric Acids, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary.
The Analysis is:
Crude Protein - 25%
Crude Fat - 18%
Crude Fiber - 2%
Moisture - 28%

I don't want to feed this as a part of Bandit's diet, just as a treat every now and then during bonding time. Would they be okay?


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with those ingredients, but I'm also not as versed in nutrition as some of the other members on this board.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Nothing jumps out at me as dangerous. I think they'd be fine as treats.


----------



## angiec (Mar 11, 2015)

I tried the duck ones. However Hubert got half of one stuck to the roof of his mouth. I watched to make sure he dislodged it and gave the bag of treats to my daughter with a cat. I liked them because of the moistness but didn't realise they were sticky as well. Maybe it was just the flavor?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That is my concern with a lot of cat treats, they seem to be soft strange texture that makes me worried it would get stuck, as a result I don't even buy them.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I haven't tried those in particular. I do know that Fitzgerald likes to "steal" some of Lucky's treats by Wellness. They're the texture of regular kibble.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, I won't feed them. I have some cats who'll like them. They're the same soft texture you're describing. I've fed him a few, but after I introduced mealworms, he kind of lost interest, lol.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I used to feed cat treats to Lily. I had some Blue Buffalo ones (not this type) that were soft, plus Greenies, Wellness jerky treats, and some freeze dried shrimp from Pure Bites. I used them for hiding around Lily's cage so she could search for them. She didn't like the Greenies or BB (so I never saw problems with her getting them stuck). She liked the other two, but I cut the jerky treats in half since they were kind of tough, and I used the shrimp sparingly (one every two or three nights). Most of her hide-and-seek treats were mealworm pupae and frozen/thawed crickets.


----------

